
Angular 4 server-side rendering made very simple - clbond
http://www.npmjs.com/package/angular-ssr
======
clbond
I wrote this platform-server alternative to make it simple to render your ng4
applications on the server (on-demand in an HTTP server, or as part of your
build). You can use @angular/material, @angular/flex-layout, jQuery, and just
about anything else that would break @angular/platform-server or
angular2-universal. You can access document and window. It boasts very good
performance and is simple to use.

